# Can-Opener Is The Man!



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago, Can-Opener sent me a PM, asking for my address. A few days later, a package arrived. Inside was not one, but 2 beautiful HDPE frames. A Joe's Rib in red, white and blue with a matching red, white and blue lanyard, and a blue, green and white HDPE Tiny Turtle, also with a lanyard in all black.

I was told that this is the smaller version of the original Ergo Bone. Seeing how this frame fits my hand very well...and fills it up, I'm 100% positive that I don't want Randy upset with me....ever :rofl:.

The craftsmanship and finish of the HDPE is absolutely perfect. It's smooth, but not slippery. And the lanyard could not be better. If I wanted to, I could use an open grip, similar to archery and not worry about the lanyard slipping.

Here I am rambling (as usual) and trying to do some shooting....






The Tiny Turtle is just as well made and a lot of fun to shoot. I'm still trying to find the right bands for it. As I said in the video, I'm going to try to find a band set to shoot 1/4" and .177 BBs full butterfly. It might take a while to find it, but it will be a whole lot of fun getting there.

Randy, Thank You very much!!! I'm having a blast shooting these. I've already worn out 4 band sent with the Joe's Rib....I just can't seem to put it down.

Todd


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice shooting Todd.  It looks good on you!  Glad you are having fun!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Those are friggin' awesome. Cool stuff CO, and nice shootin' GW.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very generous of Can-Opener and good nice shooting there Wolf!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome!!! Can Opener is indeed THE MAN!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool looking shooters....good shooting by the way....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Can Opener ROCKS. I've been a recipient of his generous surprises in the past.

Thanks for sharing, Greywolf.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome looking shooters Todd!

What ammo are you using and what are the band dimensions on your butterfly set?

Tom


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Awesome looking shooters Todd!
> 
> What ammo are you using and what are the band dimensions on your butterfly set?
> 
> Tom


Tom, thanks for the kind words. I was shooting 3/8" steel and 15mm x 11mm x 10 1/2" in the video. I'm still trying to find the perfect bandset. My hands cannot take a lot of heavy pull. I'm still trying to increase the pull little by little. I'll be going up again soon. I'm thinking of trying 3/4" x 1/2" x 12 1/2". I think that will handle 7/16" steel very well.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Gray Wolf

What about using .030 latex thinking 5/8" x 3.8" Taper should be easy draw & a snappy band set~AKAOldmiser

I can shoot 7/16" steel with that...small soft leather pouch....


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats GW! Enjoy them! CO is the man.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome looking shooters Todd!
> ...


Thanks Todd!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Hey Gray Wolf
> 
> What about using .030 latex thinking 5/8" x 3.8" Taper should be easy draw & a snappy band set~AKAOldmiser
> 
> I can shoot 7/16" steel with that...small soft leather pouch....


My bad on the band set: ment too say 5/8"x3/8"X? for Full Butter Fly I am thinking 5/16" steel ammo 1/2"x 2" pouch~~~~OM


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

can-opener is santa !

cheers


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Sweeet colors !  Cool tricolor thin line solomon Randy !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Quality looking frames. Can opener's stuff is top notch.

I was thinking,"mmmmmmm ribs". Then when the video was over, a bunch of pics appeared of ribs from other videos. I gotta go eat now.

That was a great cut Greywolf.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

oldmiser said:


> Hey Gray Wolf
> 
> What about using .030 latex thinking 5/8" x 3.8" Taper should be easy draw & a snappy band set~AKAOldmiser
> 
> I can shoot 7/16" steel with that...small soft leather pouch....


Oldmiser,

I'm not really a fan of latex anymore. I'm not sure why, but I prefer Theraband. The 5/8" x 3/8" is pretty much the same as the 15mm x 9mm that I have used. In order to get a card cut, I have to max it out, and then it doesn't last very long. But it does make 3/8" steel move right along. Not so much for 7/16".


----------

